
Peter Thiel's 1517 Fund Is Searching for the next Mark Zuckerberg - applecore
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-01/thiel-s-1517-fund-is-stalking-the-next-zuckerberg
======
applecore
Fun fact: 1517 is the year Martin Luther nailed his _Ninety-Five Theses_ to
the door of the Wittenberg Castle Church.

Presumably, college degrees are as worthless as the indulgences sold by the
church.

